# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Помогите,пропадает место на диске C

## JJJJJJ

Начало пропадать когда я скачал с торрентино игру, и наверно вирус появился, помогите пожалуйста

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## quirohayb

Надо найти файлы или папки, которые занимают много места. Для этого есть специальные программы.

----------

